# Another chapter in the snow horse...



## BannerBrat (Jan 2, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]So, this afternoon I decided to take Banner down to an old rail road bed(basically a stone road.), where we usually go for walk in the nastiest of weather to keep busy & have somewhere new to go. Plus we don't have to deal with snowmobilers & etc when we go in that kind of weather.




Since we've taken up sledding with horsepower I have wanted to go down there, but worried about meeting snow mobilers & others since it's about 7 ft wide with the hudson river on one side & a ditch on the other. But I was down there yesturday with Banner & no other civilized tracks were there! OH! (We got around 3-5 inches the day before.) Only some deer, coyote/fox, and squirrel tracks were there.



So today, Mom brought home a new sled! & we just had to try it out! & since all the snow in are yard is in collective drifts with some parts bare... well that won't do!



So I harnessed my little Snow Monkey up, kept a halter on under his bridle & made sure all loose things were up out of the way. & then we walked through the woods down the the R/R bed. Got there, undid all such loose things, & hitched him up to the sled got in & off we went! It was so much fun! No pictures of us going but there are some nice ones in here.



[/SIZE]

First off here's a picture of 'my ride'










& here's the view if I peek over the top of him.










Here's the view when we're moseying around.










Here's a view of the trail ahead of us & Banner looking down it, eagerly anticipating!










& then he settled down & waited while i watch a barge go down river.... then the ice cracked! which is why he looks so alert.










And here's a picture of what was on one side of us, the Hudson River, just starting to freeze. This is actually a bay, the River's on the other sides of the island you see out there.










Hope you all are having a great day, I sure am.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 2, 2009)

That looks like a blast! I wish we could get some snow; I think my boys would love it, too.

what kind of bit are you using on your pretty boy?


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 2, 2009)

LOVE the turnout.



The bells are great and Banner looks positively Russian. I'd love to see him with a decorated crossed facial piece like you see on the troika horses, something like his current browband but crossing between the eyes. He'd look so cool!!



I'm DYING to hitch Kody up like that since I was finally able to find somewhere that had sleds and innertubes but the snow isn't cooperating.



Ah well! Back to the regular cart for us until the next time it snows.

Leia


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 2, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Aw thanks you guys, it was a blast!



[/SIZE]

Marsha, I'm using a Myler Comfort Snaffle which he works fabulously in! It's a very gentle bit (he's very softmouthed) & yet it can hold him back when he gets in his 'strong' moods. Which he can get quite hardmouthed then, silly boy.



Oh & yes, there are bells clipped to his bit... he like bells a lot & so do I!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Jan 2, 2009)

How beautiful - the turnout, the horse, the scenery!



Just WOW!

More pictures please!


----------



## ILOVEMYHORSECOMANCHE (Jan 2, 2009)

I love looking at these kinds of pictures. Especially the ones you post

I love the bells.


----------



## ~Dan (Jan 2, 2009)

*As always Ash, that looks soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cool









*


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 2, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Parmela! I don't have any more really nice pictures from today, maybe tomorrow.



But here some from the same place, just a year ago.



& Thank you for you nice comments!



[/SIZE]

A sunset on the bay/river...















A frozen creek...






Looking down the trail...










Banner by the Bay... sounds like a book!










Aww Thanks Paige!

Same to yours,

bells & winter just go together,

like girls & horses.





Thanks Dan!

It's just me...

but I think Banner's the one who makes it cool,

he's such a personality!


----------



## TinyMiteVillage (Jan 3, 2009)

Lucky you that looks like so much fun and what awesome pics. I loved all of them and the creek pic was awesome too...........have fun and watch them snowmobiles........


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 3, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Thanks Susan!



& will do.



[/SIZE]


----------



## barnbum (Jan 4, 2009)

What a great mom you have!!








I think your mom needs to walk out there with you to do a photo shoot--I can see those awesome shots now. Then you could take the camera and get some of her with Buck...





Ashley--you have so much fun with your boy. I admire kids like you who don't just sit on their butts watching TV all day (shudder) .


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 5, 2009)

barnbum said:


> What a great mom you have!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]I sure do!



[/SIZE]

That would be great to do, definently some great pictures would result!





& how could I look out there & see my buddy waiting for me by the gate & ignore him?


----------



## whitney (Jan 5, 2009)

Hi I'm trying to put my rig together. How are you attaching the breeching? I like this hookup the best with the traces together high enough to keep them from tangling themselves in it. I think a panic snap at the sled is the way I will go.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 5, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]Hello Whitney![/SIZE]

I take my traces & put them through my tugs. & also take off my wrap straps on my breeching & run the trace through the ring the wrap straps were attached to as well. Then I adjust my tugs & breeching so that the traces form a straight line from him to the sled, & it works pretty well. I have a leadrope tied to the sled & i use the clip to attach to the traces. Good luck!



& I sure hope I explained it alright.


----------



## whitney (Jan 6, 2009)

You BET THANKS. I've got my tube INFLATED and just need to get my hollow core rope and a panic snap today and its gonna snow tonite and friday so will test FLY it on Saturday THANKS AGAIN for the help!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

Looks like lots of fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Jan 6, 2009)

I've got my tube and sled and already have trace carriers on my breeching from using the Bellcrown so all I'm waiting for is SNOW.



My coworkers and fellow NW'ers would kill me if they knew I'd been doing the snow dance again.





Leia


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Jan 6, 2009)

That looks like so much fun! Thanks for sharing those great pictures!


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 6, 2009)

whitney said:


> You BET THANKS. I've got my tube INFLATED and just need to get my hollow core rope and a panic snap today and its gonna snow tonite and friday so will test FLY it on Saturday THANKS AGAIN for the help!


[SIZE=12pt]Good luck! & no problem!



[/SIZE]

(If you're hitching you Palomino Stallion, he sure is going to look handsome!



)



Filipowicz Farm said:


> Looks like lots of fun. Thanks for sharing.


[SIZE=12pt]Thank you!



[/SIZE]



hobbyhorse23 said:


> I've got my tube and sled and already have trace carriers on my breeching from using the Bellcrown so all I'm waiting for is SNOW.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[SIZE=12pt]hahahah, have fun Leia!



& I won't snitch to your workers.



[/SIZE]



Irish Hills Farm said:


> That looks like so much fun! Thanks for sharing those great pictures!


[SIZE=12pt]Thank you!



[/SIZE]


----------



## whitney (Jan 7, 2009)

Yep hooking Tryst and Dusty. My tube has orange and red FLAMES.


----------



## BannerBrat (Jan 9, 2009)

whitney said:


> Yep hooking Tryst and Dusty. My tube has orange and red FLAMES.


[SIZE=12pt]Way too Cool!




[/SIZE]


----------

